# Interesting Tracks in Taliaferro County



## Jranger (Oct 28, 2007)

I ran into these tracks this afternoon when I was coming out of the woods. At first I could not believe what I was seeing. I had no idea bears where over there. Or did I make a bad guess at the tracks?


----------



## rip18 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, definitely looks like bear!  Hope you catch a look at him standing in them!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep its a bear. Maybe central GA will have a season one of these years. I saw some good bear sign on cedar creek about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 28, 2007)

the best bear sign I have ever seen in Ga was at Cedar Creek.....

cant tell how big the track was...due to the fact that the bear was still standing in them.....he was trotting across an old clear cut, which would put him coming within about 30 yards of me..I was sitting on a stump, waiting to cool off a bit before heading the rest of the way to my stand....about 50 yards out, he stopped , made a "woofing" sound and cut 90degrees and turned on some super secret Ram jet that he had hidden on him.....Now, with that being said....I am about as large as a mature idiotidiotidiotidiot-Sasquacthus (big foot), but rest assured not a single Kenyan Olympic long distance runner could have out distanced me that day!!!!!  I was turn'n and burn'n!!!!!!   the sad part is,,,,,, I dont think the bear was actually that big!!!!!!  It just spooked me so bad that my "flee" instict overrode every other instinct that I had that day!!!!!


----------



## howie_r (Oct 28, 2007)

I was always curious if Bear ever spread out more in this state guess that answers my question


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 28, 2007)

definitely bear.... we have had them on our property in Hancock and Warren for a few years now.... not too far from the Taliaferro Co. line.... we have a mold my dad made a couple years ago of a big bear track out of plaster of paris.... it is pretty cool yet kinda scary....


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks more like a Bigfoot track..........Maybe a Black Panther was chasing him....J/K






Looks like a decent sized bear track.....see any other sign?


----------



## potsticker (Oct 29, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> Looks more like a Bigfoot track..........Maybe a Black Panther was chasing him....J/K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapicabra!Saw one in 06 up my the musselshell.


----------



## LureheadEd (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hancock bear...*

The wife and daughter and a friend saw one crossing hwy. 22 about 5 miles south of Sparta 2 summers ago... She came back to camp after grocery shopping and asked me why I never told her that we had bears in the area...I thought she was nuts (maybe she is !?!) till I talked to a few locals that had seen 'em....


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 29, 2007)

We've had a few sightings of a bear on our land in Wilkes, but I don't know how reliable one of the guys is.


----------



## smokinbass16 (Oct 29, 2007)

could be a mountain lion


----------



## J.B (Oct 29, 2007)

These are from our cameras on the Washington/Hancock line..


----------



## kevincox (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pics of that bear. I saw a 300# bear off hwy 24 this summer between Milledgeviile and Sandersville.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 29, 2007)

smokinbass16 said:


> could be a mountain lion



I wondered about that, but the gate was to bow legged for a cat.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 29, 2007)

i would have to get to my home computer to post pictures but we also have pics of a bear sitting and eating at a feeder on our old club in warren county....not to far from taliaferro.... it kinda looked like a giant black winnie the pooh sitting there eating..... also had a clubmember get his gamecame destroyed by a bear... teeth marks and claw marks were all over the camera case and the case and camera were all in pieces laying all over the ground when the guy found it.... guess it was a curious bear wondering what that bright flash was....


----------



## howie_r (Oct 29, 2007)

They are pretty smart and always looking for food plus they are cute which is a bad combination since one paw swipe could break a deer's back clean.


----------



## RSmith (Oct 30, 2007)

The only bear tracks I have found have been in sandy or muddy soil and the rear heal print was visable much like a coon. Not being an expert tracker I would still call this a bear because of his toes being more to the front of his foot and not rounded like a cats. My post looks more like a statement when in fact I really mean it as a question  on what you look for to make the call.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2007)

What part of Taliaferro Co. did you see these tracks in?

I hunt in the northern end of the county and was wondering.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 30, 2007)

Our club is about 4 miles east of Crawfordville on 278.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 30, 2007)

RSmith said:


> The only bear tracks I have found have been in sandy or muddy soil and the rear heal print was visable much like a coon. Not being an expert tracker I would still call this a bear because of his toes being more to the front of his foot and not rounded like a cats. My post looks more like a statement when in fact I really mean it as a question  on what you look for to make the call.



Well from what I think I understand....
I have watched them walk before, as they plant each step with their front feet the steps are centered or just slightly off centered (like watching a bow legged to cartoon proportions). They do not have the same gate as any other 4 legged animal. the rear legs stay about the same distance apart but the bear ends up weight forward on their shorter front legs, thats the reason (I believe for the strange gate).
Jay


----------



## GonePhishn (Oct 30, 2007)

i hope you see him in the flesh, JayRanger !!  We need some bear meat for the freezer...


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Oct 30, 2007)

howie_r said:


> I was always curious if Bear ever spread out more in this state guess that answers my question



I heard from some DNR officials that bears have been through every county at one time or another.


----------



## OldManWinter (Oct 30, 2007)

On my Twiggs club we have a dozen or so bears, some going up to 400#. To be honest I wish they would all just mosey on so we can get on to our business of growing deer!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey JB think I would get rid of them feeders before they ruin them for ya!


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Oct 30, 2007)

that's no bear, that's my buddies wife walkin around


----------



## rip2k3 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a great picture. I need to get me a trail cam


----------



## grim (Nov 2, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> Hey JB think I would get rid of them feeders before they ruin them for ya!



Yep.  We had a bear that would rip feeders off trees, then leave a big pile of yellow poop next to it.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 2, 2007)

Its definately the front track of a bear, the back track is shaped more like a human foot print or a back coon track. believe me as I see large amounts each year.


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 3, 2007)

*BEARS*

My Friend Got A Pic Of Two In Greene Co The Other Day


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Those tracks must have been made 3 years ago. I cant remember the last time it rained enough that the road would have been Muddy!!


----------



## Son (Nov 3, 2007)

They'll ruin feeders, I see some of ya have already found that out.
I hate bear meat.....wouldn't shoot one unless I knew somebody who would take the meat.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2007)

The dang thing are real roamers...........an adult male can range up to 20 miles in a day !


----------



## kevinr (Nov 6, 2007)

Ucmulgee WMA has a bear hunt on Dec 15. I hunt down there a lot but have yet to see one in the woods.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 6, 2007)

We have had some bear sightings in polk county around our hunting club and anyone planning to hunt on paulding forrest next week on that 4 day hunt be ready there have been three seen on it.


----------



## biggin13 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Could be sasquatch !!!*


----------



## Jranger (Nov 13, 2007)

*According to the Tomson office....*

There is NO BEAR Season in this part of the state! Do not shoot any bear seen in the woods outside of the counties listed on page 12 of the 2007-2008 regulations.
 Good thing I didn't see this bad boy from the stand. WRD Officers said they will remove nuisance animals, but the animal must be a serious problem before WRD will come.


----------



## dawg2 (May 13, 2008)

Rub yourself down with chocolate, I hear they hate the stuff


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 14, 2008)

had to post it.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> had to post it.


----------



## BB GUN HUNTER (Jul 28, 2008)

its a BIG FOOT


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Jul 28, 2008)

Ranger, I use to live in the raytown area of Taliaferro county, We use to see those things every year, I lived on the little river, You'd see tracks like that nearly every year, Bears roaming usually in spring!!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like my neighbors wifes foot prints


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Jul 29, 2008)

i got land in crawfordville and me and my dad were hunting and a mama bear and 2 cubs came right under our stand


----------

